# new toy



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I saw a new flying decoy advertised on TV last night. It sort of spins as it flies like a kite. Looked interesting so there is another gimic for you guys to try. Looks like it might work for a season or two!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I saw them, but I dont know the spinning action would help at all. I guess it will be as always, buy them, try'em, relize they arent worth a $hit cause the birds will hang up 20 yards higher then what they normally would. Take them down and throw them in trailer never to be seen again.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The guy that is making those decoys will be at the Fargo Delta Waterfwol banquet on April 26. Sounds like there will be a bunch to be won.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't wait to get a few to try.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

GB3 - you sound like you have some experience! lol! They spin too fast for geese, and like GB3 said, possible too high...but I suppose they may be worth a shot, who knows!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They look really cool in action. They would be killer for ducks, but its the geese that worry me about them. I'll find out once the birds hit SD! I hope Im wrong on my prediction.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

anyone know of a site where i can get a look at these?


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

They will be availible at Scheels soon. I am not sure on the release date. I am going to get a couple to try them out, I am skeptical but willing to give them a try.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

************************/

-Is this what you guys are talking about here>?


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

They look really good, you get the movement like a jack kite but the effect of spinning wing decoy in one, but like its always said, theres too many decoys made for the hunters eye, not for the geese! If anyone uses them , post up a report on how they work..... :roll: 
Adam


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gonna have to try em.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I wonder what the cost is?

It may be a very good long distance extractor with that flashing catching their eyes, and and as they get closer, pull down the kite.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I sent them a email to see how much they are if they reply I will let all know :beer:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

They're supposed to cost $30


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, i bet the ducks would eat that up.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

just got a reply here is what it said


Reel Wings Flying Decoys will be 29.99 - 32.99. Thank you for your interest 
in Reel Wings.

Michael Marcotte
Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I sent a reply to ask when they would be avalible sounds like it will be to late for Mo season I will let you guys know what he tells me :beer:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

here is the info

Reel Wings will be ready to ship the end of next week. You will be able to 
see them online next week also. If you have anymore questions feel free to 
let me know.

Michael Marcotte
Reel Wings Decoy Co. Inc.

:beer:

looks as it will be a little late for me because my wife is about ready to pop (baby) but I would love to here how they work by one of you guys


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm.... I just read on another site that a guy had 2 of them and they only lasted 2 hunts because they are made of styrofoam (think coolers). But he said they fly very easily. Just heresay for what it is worth...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious, does anyone in Fargo remember the people selling spinning kites out of the Hardees parking lot (or surrounding area) along I-29 and Main Street? The last I remember they were selling them a couple summers ago.

The decoys resemble them quite a bit. Does anyone remember the name of those kites?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chris,
I do remember them flying and for sale by Hardee's on Main Ave. Ya, I have seen both "kites" fly and they do resemble each other. I have no idea what those kites were called though?


----------



## KZ3 (Jan 27, 2006)

Rotor Kites

http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/kites/rotor/


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KZ3 said:


> Rotor Kites
> 
> http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/kites/rotor/


Thanks!


----------

